# Regarding Transaction Reference Number



## ahsansharjeel (Jan 17, 2009)

Where can I find *Transaction Reference Number (TRN)*" in my Acknowledgement letter. I have a field naming *File Number*, is that *TRN* or *TRN* is somewhere else.

Evey time I tried to enter this number along with other details in *Check the progress of your application* form, it prompts me for *Field Transaction Reference Number is invalid.*

Regards


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

ahsansharjeel said:


> Where can I find *Transaction Reference Number (TRN)*" in my Acknowledgement letter. I have a field naming *File Number*, is that *TRN* or *TRN* is somewhere else.
> 
> Evey time I tried to enter this number along with other details in *Check the progress of your application* form, it prompts me for *Field Transaction Reference Number is invalid.*
> 
> Regards


Hi
you can also click onto the part where it says if you don't know your TRN number you can send a request to the dept. You need to then fill out your passport no, dob etc and within 24hours they email you your TRN number. We had to do it once and the dept are very quick.

below is the link you need

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

xx Satty


----------



## ahsansharjeel (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, Can I ask them directly, since I applied through an agent?


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

ahsansharjeel said:


> Thanks for the reply, Can I ask them directly, since I applied through an agent?


Hiya,
Yes you can as we had a migration agent but still contacted the immi dept direct. Your agent doesn't need to know as its an automated system that emails you your TRN number

xx satty


----------



## lalah (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi,
Is it possible to log in to the IMMI account by transaction reference number?
Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

lalah said:


> Hi,
> Is it possible to log in to the IMMI account by transaction reference number?
> Thanks


No, You cannot login using your TRN Number.

However, you can create an account and import your application if you know your TRN number and then do whatever you want to do with your application.


----------

